# Stepmania



## Amundoryn (Feb 8, 2008)

Who around here has some fast fingers/feet?

What superbely lavish arrow-hitting accomplishments have you made?

Tell 'em here!  Screenshots recommended, or just discuss songs and difficulties!


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 8, 2008)

About 800mb of it is Machine songs for the mat I got late last year (It don't use it much. The damn hit areas are too small), the rest keyboard stuff with the whole DDR Anarchy set.

I use WASD so I can't do the Ultra-Mega-Hardkore Nerd shit but I'm still quite good.


----------



## Amundoryn (Feb 9, 2008)

I just use the arrow keys, and I play one-handed, and I don't have the ability to pass the likes of Ub3r R4ve and any DF songs except for the easier ones, the proudest accomplishment I can honestly say I have gotten is getting A's on all the Tsu brothers songs.


----------



## Lucid (Feb 10, 2008)

I just started playing ddr/stepmania/mungyo all those games recently.  Not that great but I can beat most songs on the hard/difficult settings.  

I used to play with the arrow keys but its just not as fun as actually using a dance pad.


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (Feb 10, 2008)

I just started to play S.M. again.

Altough I preffer to play it in "pump" mode (5 arrows).

I used to beat some Hard songs with a B and A but now I'm a bit rusty... -.-''


----------



## Amundoryn (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm trying to practice to beat songs such as Emerald Sword and others along that line...A good method for practicing songs such as that is to start off at a lower rate (maybe 0.8x), gradually I'm improving, and one day I should be able to pass it on normal speed.


----------



## Mozee (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh God, I'm a total rhythm game freak x3

I dunno what my best Stepmania accomplishment is. I came extremely close to a AAA on Hall of the Mountain King from Long Versions Mix (the 14) a couple of times. I play on 5-panel Stepmania most of the time. Blue Army 5-panel - 3 greats

I mainly play Pump It Up. I can pass anything in any version of the game, with the exclusion of Chimera Nightmare which is retarded as all hell. God I love Pump <3 I have a ton of videos on my YouTube account. I run the New York State pump club, "The Pad-miss Pumpcrew". We have NX2 in our arcade now, which is really awesome.

I'm kind of proud of this one:
Canon-D Nightmare - A

I've S'd Hi-Bi NM and I'll Give You All My Love NM :3

I looooveee IIDX as well <3

Any other Pumpers out there? Anyone want to play stepmania online?


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (Feb 11, 2008)

Well this isn't my greatest achievement yet but considering how hard this music can be turning the "Big" option on (but disabling the "Hands" due to the keyboard conflict), and playing with 5 arrows... I guess it's a start...






No... No way I'm going to play this music on Heavy mode... It's totally insane... XD


----------



## Amundoryn (Feb 14, 2008)

The normal dance steps for Canon-D on Oni bring about a decent challenge for me, but I've gotten an A on it after a few times.

I honestly prefer normal DDR SM over PIU, mainly because I was raised on DDR, and if it weren't for my condition, I'd be ruling the pads rather than the one-handed setup.


----------



## Amundoryn (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm slowly improving to the point where I can get an AA on Max Forever, and I can pass Quasar with a B.

I'm still working on the likes of Ub3r R4v3 and Emerald Sword.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2008)

I used to be pretty good with my dance pad, I could beat most songs on standard and a few on heavy. I haven't played in like a year though so my legs have probably atrophied and I'd suck at it again.

With the keyboard, I could probably ace any song any difficulty after a few tries. How is using the arrow keys any challenge at all, unless you're white and have no sense of rhythm?


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 28, 2008)

Using this will wear down my arrow keys fast.


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> With the keyboard, I could probably ace any song any difficulty after a few tries. How is using the arrow keys any challenge at all, unless you're white and have no sense of rhythm?


Because people don't have eight feet.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh, I was thinking of real DDR songs, not ones made by guys with Guitar Hero 3 complex.


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 28, 2008)

Those two files I've had even before Guitar Hero 1 (And if you really want to play GH3, you can get GH3 or Frets On Fire).


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Those two files I've had even before Guitar Hero 1 (And if you really want to play GH3, you can get GH3 or Frets On Fire).



Actually I'm playing GH3 as we speak. I mean type.


----------



## Amundoryn (Feb 29, 2008)

I can't even come close to beating FotS.

and I do play one-handed, because I find those who play with two hands...meh.


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 29, 2008)

Amundoryn said:
			
		

> I can't even come close to beating FotS.
> 
> and I do play one-handed, because I find those who play with two hands...meh.



Pfft, I can't beat them. Check the screenshots again


----------



## Amundoryn (Feb 29, 2008)

I know 

The bar says "YOU FAIL!"

I'm just mentioning I lack the skills to pass that song.


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.flashflashrevolution.com/profile/culmor30/

Don't play SM so much anymore, but I'm very good at FFR. Replay here:

(This was a fullcombo, but as replays are glitched, it showed up as missing one D
http://www.flashflashrevolution.com/profile/culmor30/replay/14334304/

That song isn't too hard though. I can pass any song in the game though.


----------



## kewlhotrod (Mar 14, 2008)

Haha, Ignore the cluttered MESS xD

[attachment=2681]

Anyhow, I can play most any song on hard, but not any farther than that. In small terms, I suck. Mungyodance packs are by FAR my favorite, and I wish more people had them, as I would love to play against others with them T_T

I use one hand, arrow keys as well :3


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 14, 2008)

Halo PC aimbot? Tsk tsk...


----------



## kewlhotrod (Mar 14, 2008)

Haha, I don't even use it, I don't really play Halo anyhow. I only used it against those I knew that used it though, heh. I could figure that out with the sight-jacker, so nyegh


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 15, 2008)

Why the hell would you need an Aimbot for Halo?


----------



## kewlhotrod (Mar 15, 2008)

Read the aforementioned.

Now back on track....


----------



## Amundoryn (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm currently attempting to make my second stepfile, I can't come up with a good song to step, though, any suggestions would help.


----------



## kewlhotrod (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, the FIRST version of the furry song, just for lulz :3

Otherwise, Dream Evil - Break the Chains


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 24, 2008)

http://culmor30.newgrounds.com/audio/

I'm too lazy to step my songs. I don't know if they're even steppable. Try it. My songs = free domain.


----------



## Hlavco (Mar 25, 2008)

I play Stepmania all the time, when I'm too tired to actually do DDR. I've got all the official songs, and some other downloaded stuff. I actually make stepcharts on my own a lot, though. For some reason it's satisfying to play a song you threw together yourself... I guess 'cause it actually looks like you're playing it on a real video game. (Actually, we've got an ITG machine near us, and we can take our songs on a flash drive and play them on the machine. It's awesome.)


----------



## Pandanaught (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm recently getting back into this due to quitting WoW as of recently (raiding finally got boring after 8 months)...anywho, I didn't realize how difficult the songs had gotten on DDR such as the Fascination Mixs, and Choas, Trim and so forth... at least pad wise (I quit around Extreme and ITG2).  I still have my old stepmania online scores accessable.

http://stepmaniaonline.com/index.php?mod=Stepmania+Online&player=djprime

Disregard the E on Bag there that was just bad settings >.>.  Here's a couple scores at my prime tho with the fingers (index style 2 hands).

http://stepmaniaonline.com/index.php?mod=Stepmania+Online&id=14968&round=1379489
http://stepmaniaonline.com/index.php?mod=Stepmania+Online&id=14968&round=1380330
http://stepmaniaonline.com/index.php?mod=Stepmania+Online&id=14968&round=1369331

As for pad scores at my prime, primarily ITG due to screen shot capabilities from the machine.

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c321/ddrpad/ITG%20Scores/screen00007.jpg
(that one great I was so pissed after that >.>)
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c321/ddrpad/ITG%20Scores/screen00001.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c321/ddrpad/ITG%20Scores/screen00005.jpg
(another angry panda after that one...)
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c321/ddrpad/ITG%20Scores/screen00002.jpg

I started playing again recent and haven't lost my touch so much recent songs I've passed I hadn't done before were that new Paranoia from Supernova 2, Healing D-Vision, and Super Max Me 300 on Challenge...just learning the retardness of the fascinations, trim and Chaos x.x

I apologize for the rant there had to speak my mind *nods*


----------

